# 90935/90937 g0257



## Treavis (Nov 17, 2014)

I need to know which code is appropriate to bill for dialysis services provided at the hospital, outpatient being the status of the patient. It is my understanding that if the patient is seen in observation, dialysis is performed, and the patient has ESRD then the hospital can bill but the provider ( Part B) can't. If the patient has non-ESRD then 90935 can be billed for dialysis. I really need clarification. Thanks


----------

